# GARF Grunge and Janitor Pack?



## tharsis (Jul 18, 2009)

I am setting up a 33 gallon tank and am going to get dry coarse aragonite sand and I have made some reef rock from crushed oyster shell and portland cement. My rock is curing and I am now thinking about making everything live. 

Is GARF Grunge used to activate the sand and rock...to start coraline growth and begin the nitrogen cycling? 

If this is the case, is this worth it or are there any cheaper/more efficient ways to go about this?

Also when should I add my clean-up crew? I am unsure what to get in my crew... Is the Janitor pack from GARF a good deal and does it do the trick?

thanks


----------

